# IELTS Original result (trf) not arrived.



## Roar (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I gave my ielts exam on 20th September and my result was announced on 3 October online. Its 15 Oct. now but there's no sign of the original mark sheet.
How much time it take for it to get delivered?
What can i do?
Does it get delivered to the postal address on passport?

PS- I applied for British Council ielts test.

Thank You!!


----------



## Roar (Oct 15, 2014)

Got the result today.
This thread can now be closed.


----------

